# Top Ten Books



## Kathiee (Jun 18, 2007)

In English this year we read Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury, a novel of a futuristic society controlled by the media, where books had no place, seeing as they were burned. Our teacher had us ask twenty people what ten books we would keep if all the rest in the world were to be burned. I thought it would be interesting to see your lists. You can put down series and textbooks and can be as braod as you need to be.

Here was mine:
1. The Bible
2. Webster's Dictionary
3. Wold History Books
4. English/Grammar Textbooks/Reference
5. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
6. Harry Potter Series - JK Rowling
7. Complete Book of all Mythology
8. Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carrol
9. Science Texts
10. Mathematics Texts

Your turn kiddos :]


----------

